# Why MUSCLETECH SUCKS?



## Testosterone (Dec 19, 2003)

#1. Because of their shitty advertising:
****************************************************Muscletech Advertising 

"To get the attention of that ample-bosomed goddess that's strutting down the beach, all you have to do is put on a smile.l.. and... be yourself. Not likely!... It's time you learned the facts on what will... capture the interest of a beautiful woman. Don't worry, it doesn't involve you reciting a sappy poem or giving her a cuddly teddy bear. Save those for the first time you screw up..." 

"Hydroxycut can help you achieve the... results you and the ladies are looking for... Your workouts will seem intensified as you jump from machine to machine, free weight to free weight, determined to hypnotize the ladies with your incredible feats of strength... It's time to stop simply admiring that babe at the beach and start helping her with her tanning lotion. It's time to set the wheels in motion for a... physique no woman can resist! " (Rock Hard and Ready For Summer!) 
****************************************************
Answered by: (CLAYTON SOUTH)
****************************************************
It is advertising... like this that I detest. I am of the opinion that advertising like this represents the lowest mentality that the industry has to offer... The fact that it's approved for publication does not say much for their advertising manager, or the company. Any company that values its reputation in the industry would run from crap like that. It's the dumbest advertising I have seen in all of my life... it is an insult to women and to the intelligence of all who read it. It is an insult because this company, somehow, believes that the bullcrap they print in the advertisements will actually be believed. This kind of advertising makes it pretty clear that they think their customers are stupid. 

I do not think that other examples from their "advertising" material are required to demonstrate the point, as the other examples in Augusts column are roughly equivalent to the provided material. 

The other issue I took with MuscleTech was with respect to the so-called science that they use to promote their products. On this issue, I wrote the following. I also take issue with some of the so-called "science" that MuscleTech uses to promote and support the efficacy of its products.: 


1. Burke, D.G., et al. NITRO-TECH + CELL-TECH: The "Stack." University of Saskatchewan, 2000. Unpublished results.
On their corporate Web site, MuscleTech discusses Nitro Tech and Cell Tech. They cite a piece of research undertaken at the University of Saskatchewan in the year 2000. However, after three years, the research remains unpublished. Let me explain to you what that means. 

Any time that a study is published in a scholarly journal it must undergo a peer review process in order to ensure that the research is sound and is of the standard acceptable in the profession (whatever profession that may be). If there are errors in the research, it will be rejected. If research is genuine (if it is research at all) it will cost a considerable amount of money to conduct. Therefore, the individuals that conduct studies desire to have those studies published as quickly as possible after the studies completed. They never usually wait for three years to publish. 

 In fact, nobody knows exactly what this particular study had to say, how it was designed, the methodology, how the data was computed, or the rationale. For crying out loud, there is not even an abstract to read on the research! When you go to the Web site of MuscleTech and you click on the section that provides you with a listing of all available abstracts for the research cited, this study does not appear on that list. 

The big questions that should be going through the minds of consumers are: if this study was important enough to be cited as evidence to support the efficacy of the product, why is it that nobody can read the details? Why is it that there is no abstract? And why, if the research was credible, has it not been published in any professional journal? Why is it that MuscleTech is using a source that nobody can check on? It all seems kinda fishy to me. 

Since the publication of Augusts column, there has been no response from MuscleTech on this issue. Their muted response is somewhat surprising, considering that around the same time an aggressive campaign was mounted against bodybuilding web boards to suppress free speech regarding their products. Legal action was threatened, and a scare campaign was launched against individuals who has dissenting opinions regarding MuscleTech. For verification on these actions regarding the message boards, refer to those boards here on Bodybuilding.com. 

Rather than defend themselves with evidence against public consensus, it seems that MuscleTech has chosen to continue their mass advertising campaigns in the magazines. Surely, MuscleTech has a duty to consumers to address issues regarding advertising responsibility and decency, as well as product efficacy and validity. They have a duty to issue a response in a forthright, honest, and straightforward manner. If they have nothing to hide, then the opportunity to discuss these issues openly should be welcomed. 

Accordingly, I am calling on MuscleTech to address these issues in the interest of consumers. For too long the consumer has been taken advantage of by companies that manufacture shoddy products and who attempt to obfuscate the truth by swamping the media with irresponsible and insulting advertising propaganda. NO MORE! The time for clarification and accountability has arrived. Should MuscleTech choose to honor its commitments to clarify these issues, I will publish their response, in full, without modification, in this column. In the interest of consumers, these issues of responsibility, decency and science need to be addressed. 
****************************************************


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 19, 2003)

what don't u send this to them?


----------



## Testosterone (Dec 19, 2003)

I already sent to them twice. They didn't answer it. On repeated attemps, all they said was "It's just a matter of opinion".

According to them, there's nothing wrong with their type of advertising.


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 20, 2003)

the answer they gave makes it so much worse


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 20, 2003)

Lol well those advertisings they put up that???s the reason they sell.  If I went around my school mentioning Muscletech vs others like Optimum, VPX, prolab. I???m willing to bet Muscletech will get the most recognition. Not many people out there know shiat about supplements. So when they see this entire advertised BS they believe maybe not all of it but pretty close. Personally I think they make ok supplements, but just because of their advertising and me knowing protein alone will not give you steroids like gains lol, is the reason I stay away.


----------



## plouffe (Dec 21, 2003)

They have decent Products, there is a lot of hype. Alotta hype = alotta cash = the ability to wipe there muscle tech ass's all over every single magazine out there


----------



## bballplayer4514 (Dec 21, 2003)

decent products my ass......quality is ok........but price not equal to quality i will never purchase another muscle tech product


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 21, 2003)

They have a very bare bones selection. Lets see, whey, creatine + dextrose, ZMA, and an ephedrine free fat burner. My oh my, what innovators. Hydroxy Cut was there only supplement worth a damn, but since that is no longer sold, I cant justify paying $30 for 2 lbs of whey.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 21, 2003)

$30 would buy me 9 pounds, screw that.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 21, 2003)

Where at?


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 21, 2003)

blackstarlabs.com or proteincustomizer.com have super cheap high quality proteins


----------



## Mudge (Dec 21, 2003)

ProRated 6 pounds $19.99 at Costco.


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey! Who wants to pay 50 or 60 bucks for creatine that only lasts you for 1 week! People buy the name. Nike's are made the same way as K-mart blue light specials, but the name makes it 100 more expensive per pair. The bad thing is that the consumers (us) will pay that much for muscletech supps because they have probably the most pros on their pay roll than any other supp company, so any kid that is just getting started working out will think that it must work with these guys using it! I have my own vitamin and supp company, but I haven't put out a whey protein yet because I can't find one that is worth the money. I only will promote and sell products that work. I wish the rest of the industry was like that. Not all are bad though.


----------



## MeLo (Dec 22, 2003)

agreed. whey is whey. any brand is pretty much except the amount and cost per serving


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 22, 2003)

I disagree about the Nike comment... I also disagree with the whey comment... it's simply not true... whey might internally do the same thing, but taste and solubility will vary GREATLY... I'm in love with ON 100% whey.... you also need to watch for sugars, carbs, and fats that are added in, you may not always want that in a protein supp...


----------



## Testosterone (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> I disagree about the Nike comment... I also disagree with the whey comment... it's simply not true... whey might internally do the same thing, but taste and solubility will vary GREATLY... I'm in love with ON 100% whey.... you also need to watch for sugars, carbs, and fats that are added in, you may not always want that in a protein supp...



Hey man! Taste & Solubility do not dictate the quality and muscle growth! I still believe that Pure Whey Protein Conc. is the best...


----------



## Testosterone (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> ProRated 6 pounds $19.99 at Costco.



Mudge...IF you're a bulk user of WPC, why don't you consider buying a 50 Pounder from E-Bay (Pure 83% WPC). This'll save you a lot and also ensure that you're getting nothing but pure Whey Protein (Factory Sealed)


----------



## Mudge (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> I disagree about the Nike comment...



Lets see, 10 cents a day to workers in Vietnam, 11 cents a day for supervisors who love to beat thier underlings. I dont consider Nike any more quality than most shoes, if anything I hate the design and materials of most of the Nike products, they look like friggin space shoes and many of them are uncomfortable. I have a pair of Nike shoes for the first time in about 2 years, they are ok, but I hate the hard plastic they use in the center of the sole.

Nike is a peice of crap company, but so is just about every large profit oriented corporation. Read up on Intel and you will discover many discusting things, its the way the world works when money is involved.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Testosterone *_
> 50 Pounder from E-Bay (Pure 83% WPC). This'll save you a lot and also ensure that you're getting nothing but pure Whey Protein (Factory Sealed)



I dont mind having some taste right now 

I pay $3.33 a pound for my whey, no shipping.

50 pounds,  $129.99 so I'd save 33 cents a pound, but 59 pounds of shipping via UPS? I wouldn't save a damn thing my friend 

I once bought 30 pounds of flavorless milk/egg, man that lasted FOREVER


----------



## Testosterone (Dec 23, 2003)

For 50 Lbs Whey Protein Concentrate: $161 (Including Shipping) @ 3.2/Lb
http://www.whey-direct.com/supplements/whey-protein-wholesale.html
For 50 Lbs Whey Protein Isolate: $267 (Including Shipping) @5.34/Lb
http://www.whey-direct.com/supplements/whey-protein-isolate-50lbs.html



> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I dont mind having some taste right now
> 
> I pay $3.33 a pound for my whey, no shipping.
> ...


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 23, 2003)

Mudge, I wasn't saying Nike is a MORALLY great company... we were actually talking about their products... And Nike's are very comfortable and resiliant shoes...

They are definitely on a different quality level than K-Mart bluelight specials... that was my only point...

I've never been a big Intel fan... AMD guy here... what gives Intel the right to sell inferior products at twice the price of their competitor... bleh... screw that...


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 23, 2003)

Mudge does have a great point about the shoes. Usually the Blue Lights are made in America that is why they are cheap. Nikes use to be cool but the do look like moon boots now. I own one pair of Nikes, and they are westling style mat shoes that I work out in. All others suck. Whey is not whey either. It has to be processed correctly for it to be soluable and high quality.


----------

